# this program cannot run without the original cd in the drive



## AmericanOhio (Jun 20, 2007)

need to make a back up, but no programs are working, always getting "this program cannot run without the original cd in the drive" tryed Alcohol,Clone,Nero, image with Dameon, checked with ClopnyXXL, and X-Ray there is supposly no blocker ?? anyhelp out there ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We don't support illegal copies of software. Use the original CD and stop trying to crack the copy protection.


----------

